# Langdon Beach



## meatballtn (Jan 14, 2018)

Went to Langdon beach today. The fish population in the gulf is in tact and safe . This is my first time to surf fi... surf cast. We had a hard time in the surf , it was a lot harder than I thought it would be. We didn't have enough weight, coupled with failing to throw it far enough killed us. I think I read the beach well , we just couldn't get it far enough. the score?? Fish 1 Me 0.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You'll get better, the fishing will get easier, and you'll learn something dang near every trip.


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

As many will say here, that’s why it’s called fishing, not catching.  what time did you go out? What type of bait?


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

What were you trying to catch?
How do you know the fish were further out?
Just asking...


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

olvart said:


> What were you trying to catch?
> How do you know the fish were further out?
> Just asking...


These are good points, meatball. The reason we use multiple rods for surf fishing is to try different depths/distances from shore, different baits, and (of course) to increase the number of opportunities. Many times the bait closest to shore catches the most.

Thanks for posting. You'll soon have LOTS of company on that beach! :thumbsup:


----------



## meatballtn (Jan 14, 2018)

My granddaughder and I got there about 9 , I know it was late but ya go when you can . the wave action was breaking about 100 yds off the beach , and small breaks about 75 yds , I was thinking a trough between 78-100 yds the wave energy was killer , I used to fish in the ohio river and it had a lot of current but not near the energy of yesterday my weight was rolling on the botton it felt like, I was using 3 oz , felt like I needed 10 lbs. almost forgot we used fishbites shrimp and clam, and salt clams.


----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

This is definitely different than the Ohio River. LOL


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Sometimes 3oz aint gonna cut it. If you dont have bigger weights I get away with putting multiple pyramid weights on the rig.


----------

